# Brookwood AL



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

What happen to the land in Brookwood AL. One of my buddies went by there yesterday and all the gates were up and locked. Did it get sold or just off limits now? Is there some other way in?

We were supposed to go memorial day for a ride but no one knows whats up with the gates.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

From what I hear its been closed off.. Some people were out there and got hurt last year and were in a place they shouldnt have been..

Liquid courage was involved

I really liked riding there.. Hope they open it back up one day soon


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's been closed for a while. Tickets are being issued for anyone caught out there. I don't see it ever opening back up.


----------

